# Bricked Bionic



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, I had gotten the 902 update and forever rooted. But then I was not getting any data signal. I could get wifi and still call/text, but no data. So, I decided to restore the phone again. I had just done it the day before in order to get the OTA update. Now it says "Flash Failure" and it won't get out of the AP Fastboot mode. I have no idea what to do to resolve this. I took of the battery for over a minute just to try and still it won't boot normally.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going through the exact same thing. I restored my phone to .886 and then went to update to .893 and the update bricked my phone. I now am stuck in fastboot and can't do anything. I tried the .893 FXZ and Timmy10shoes FlashMe file and still have had no luck.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Pm me lockett, I just rocky up and running.


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, thanks again Timmy!


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Timmy i sent you a pm also i hope you dont care

Thanks a head of time for any help u can give me


----------



## Mhalleasley (Oct 14, 2011)

I used dhackers new tool to go back from 901 and come back to 902 script says error for all 893 files. I am stuck in bootloop. Any ideas.


----------

